# Computer Slow Boot up



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 30, 2016)

When I start my PC the first BIOS Screen comes on after 15-20 seconds and after that boots very fast due to SSD.

My Question is why it takes that 15-20 secs to pop up bios screen? My Config is in Signature..

Please give suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2016)

Could be Ram or GPU .. should be fixed by Bios update if there's any addressed for this particular issue only.


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 19, 2016)

Enable fast boot in bios , then go to msconfig , under general tab , uncheck load start up items . do update me


----------



## maheshn (Oct 19, 2016)

MSConfig isn't going to help at all here... OP said his system takes 15 to 20 seconds to show first BIOS screen... I'd look at enabling quick boot, like you mentioned, and also disabling boot from CD/DVD, USB, and other devices. All of these would add to the boot time.

Good luck with the system, OP....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

See if there is a setting for Fast Boot in BIOS, if there is then enable it. See if that helps.
Also see if there is some BIOS update from the manufacturer for your motherboard as TG said. Update and see if that helps.
If none of them helps then it comes down to RAM, CPU or Motherboard itself.


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flashing the bios once again might also be a good idea m

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2016)

MSCONFIG won't do anything for this problem as the problem is with going to OS loading screen. After that its taking its usual time.


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2016)

Tech_Wiz said:


> When I start my PC the first BIOS Screen comes on after 15-20 seconds and after that boots very fast due to SSD.
> 
> My Question is why it takes that 15-20 secs to pop up bios screen? My Config is in Signature..
> 
> Please give suggestions.


Which OS you are using?


----------



## xman0752 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes please mention the os and mobo you are using

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------

